# Help!



## Smudge100 (Apr 16, 2014)

Last night sudden frost here in Belgium, tank drained and now we have no water. Have re filled tank but again it has dumped. Currently thinking I just need to wait out until it warms up. If not is there a way to over ride this blasted thing? Lesson learnt for next time tho please any advice greatly appreciated. Oh yes we have a g on our display panel not seen that before


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds like the boiler dump valve has dumped due to the cold temperature,it is possible to overide it by pulling out the plunger and getting something(we use a clothes peg)in there to hold it open.

Don't forget to take it out though or it could be expensive if it freezes,although you should be ok at this time of year.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes we use a clothes peg to hold it up too. Ours has got a red top so it is easily identifiable. Pull it up and clip the clothes peg at the bottom.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Or you could just put the heating on very low to stop the hot water tank getting cold enough to drain.

cabby


----------



## Smudge100 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks so much all. Will it reset once the day warms up?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

You will need to reset it yourself, would be great if they worked both ways though. Enjoy our first trip abroad and the fountains were frozen, just used 5 litre bottles of water.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Where would we be without the trusty cloths peg 8) 

If we are starting out on a few days away in a cold spell we apply the cloths peg, fill up, put the heating on until it blows warm air and then turn it down very low. Never had a problem with dumping since and toasty warm. Don't usually bother to heat the water until we need it, just the blown air heating bit.

Keep warm

Sue


----------

